# PHP: Fehler in Mysql-Datenbank eintragen



## Christoph680 (25. Januar 2007)

Hi!
Ich möchte mit folgendem Script auf meinem privaten Rechner Daten in eine Mysql-Datenbank eintragen. Der Senden-Button ruft die Datei per "insert_news.php?action=submit" auf. Nun kommt folgender Fehler:


Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_FUNCTION in D:\Software\xampp\xampp\xampp\htdocs\insert_news.php on line 5

Allerdings gibt es in Linie 5 gar keinen PHP-Code.. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? Hier ist mal der komplette Code der Seite:



> <html>
> <head>
> <title>Christoph680.de.vu - News eintragen...</title>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
> ...



Cu,
der PC


----------



## marky68 (25. Januar 2007)

kein fehler bei php5.
aber: bitte befasse dich mal mit dem thema pruefung von variablen und sql injection, das koennte sonst mal eine boese ueberraschung geben.
PS: das Array heisst eigentlich $_GET


----------



## Christoph680 (25. Januar 2007)

marky68 am 25.01.2007 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> kein fehler bei php5.
> aber: bitte befasse dich mal mit dem thema pruefung von variablen und sql injection, das koennte sonst mal eine boese ueberraschung geben.
> PS: das Array heisst eigentlich $_GET



[edit]
Nya, ich hab auf meinem XAMPP-Server PHP 5 laufen. Stimmt da vielleicht doch was anderes nicht?

Cu,
der PC


----------

